# Import und Export Step7/CoDeSys



## argv_user (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

momentan beschäftigt mich das Thema Datenexport; aus Step7 zB einen DB als AWL-Quelle zu exportieren ist ja möglich, wenn es auch ein paar Handgriffe braucht. Wie verhält sich das denn mit CoDeSys? Geht es da einfacher/genauso oder schlechter? Sind die von CoDeSys erzeugten AWL-Files (falls es sie überhaupt gibt) ohne weiteres in S7 importierbar?


----------



## zotos (15 Oktober 2009)

Die Frage verstehe ich gerade nicht.
Um welchen Bezug geht es denn? Immerhin hast Du die Frage ja im Unterforum HMI gestellt, was bei mir nur noch mehr Fragezeichen aufkommen lässt.

Bitte beschreibe mal was Du vorhast.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2009)

Zotos hat Recht, ich hab das mal verschoben.

@Zotos

Kann mit nur vorstellen, daß er die Nutzung von SCL-Code in als ST in einer codesysbasierten Steuerung meint. Das geht prinzipiell, um Handarbeit kommt man allerdings nicht herum. KOP/FUP/AWL/Graph7 kann man , meines Wissens nach, nicht direkt umwandeln, wobei KOP und FUP sicher "abgemalt" werden kann, von einigen speziellen Befehlen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Fx64 (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

halte Import/Export von oder nach Siemens und wohin auch immer zur IEC61131-3 für eine theoretische Sichtweise. Besser man denkt über Softwarestrukturen und Programmiermöglichkeiten verschiedener Systeme neu nach ;-)!

Viele Grüße


----------



## argv_user (16 Oktober 2009)

Ich versuche es mal so:

Es geht mir darum, einen Datenbaustein als AWL-Quelle zu exportieren, um ihn dann weiter zu verarbeiten. Bei STEP7 weiß ich wie das geht, bei CoDeSys nicht. Ich will das auch garnicht selber ausprobieren, mich interessiert vielmehr ob es überhaupt möglich ist, aus CoDeSys einen DB zu exportieren; ich unterstelle dass das geht. Die Frage ist: sieht der Export dann so aus wie der S7-Export oder total anders?

Ich hätte gerne die Verarbeitung des DB möglichst einheitlich, daher die Frage.


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2009)

[edit] Da war er ja schon. Ich war wohl zu langsam. [/edit]

Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass es sich um einen Step7<->CoDeSys Code Austausch handelt. Da argv_user ja explizit:



argv_user schrieb:


> ...
> momentan beschäftigt mich das Thema Datenexport
> ...



Von Datenexport geschrieben hat. Auch die Umschreibung von DB Export auf S7 Seite deutet darauf hin ;0) 

Auf der CoDeSys Seite gibt es ja keine DBs. Man arbeitet mit Variablen die auf die verschiedenste Weise strukturiert sein können. Wenn es darum geht die Struktur zu ermitteln kann man diese einfach von Hand rauskopieren oder über irgdenwechle Symboldateien die Items ermitteln (wahrscheinlich gibt es noch mehr möglichkeiten). Wenn es aber um Daten geht (also Aktualdaten) sieht die Sachlage ja schon wieder anders aus. Aber auch hier gibt es viele Verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Die meisten CoDeSys plattformen haben ja ein Filesystem und man kann eine Exportroutine schreiben die dann ein einen Textfile schreibt, oder einen DDE austausch mit Excel machen (ich weis DDE ist aus der Steinzeit). Sicher gibt es auch hier noch einige weitere Möglichkeiten.

Wichtig ist die Anwendung für die man eine solche Funktion nutzen will kennt. Ich denke man kann getrost auf eine Wortmeldung von argv_user warten.


----------



## argv_user (16 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> [edit] Da war er ja schon. Ich war wohl zu langsam. [/edit]
> 
> Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass es sich um einen Step7<->CoDeSys Code Austausch handelt. Da argv_user ja explizit:
> 
> ...



Es geht um Störmeldungen für die HMI WinCC-Flexible, also die Texte und ihre Zuordnung zu Datenbits. 
Das ist ja eher eine statische Geschichte, wenn sie mal fertig ist. 
Das mit der Exportroutine klingt ja nach was brauchbarem, aber da es in CoDeSys keine DB gibt: 
Bin ich da mit CoDeSys auf dem komplett falschen Dampfer? 
Werden WinCC-Flexble HMIs überhaupt in Zusammenhang mit CoDeSys eingesetzt? Wenn nein, dann hätte sich das Thema ja schon erledigt.


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> ...
> Werden WinCC-Flexble HMIs überhaupt in Zusammenhang mit CoDeSys eingesetzt? Wenn nein, dann hätte sich das Thema ja schon erledigt.



Schwarz/Weiß: Ja es werden auch CoDeSys Steuerungen mit WinCC flexibel visualisiert.

Grasabstufungen: Wenige bis sehr wenige. (da muss man die Suche wirklich etwas quälen)

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=85105&postcount=6


----------



## argv_user (16 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Schwarz/Weiß: Ja es werden auch CoDeSys Steuerungen mit WinCC flexibel visualisiert.
> 
> Grasabstufungen: Wenige bis sehr wenige. (da muss man die Suche wirklich etwas quälen)
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=85105&postcount=6



Du meinst also: eher selten. ?


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Du meinst also: eher selten. ?


Ich kann leider keine statistischen Zahlen nennen. Gefühlsmäßig: ja selten.


----------



## argv_user (16 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich kann leider keine statistischen Zahlen nennen. Gefühlsmäßig: ja selten.



Ok, danke. Wenn keiner widerspricht leg ich die Sache auf erstmal auf Eis.


----------

